# 9/11



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I know this deviates from the subject of this forum but I hope you don't mind me just taking it in another direction for a brief moment

I know most of us are going through our own personal issues right now and across the country and the world attention is not focused on the events 12 years ago on this day. Those of us living in this area are reminded every year with television coverage and just having friends, knowing people who were personally touched by this or being directly affected by it.

Almost 3000 people that morning left for work at the WTC, went to their jobs as firefighters, police officers, or port authority officers, went to their jobs at the Pentagon or boarded flights bound for the west coast. Those people had no idea what would happen to them later that morning. Their families had no idea that their lives were about to be turned upside down from that day on.

So I guess what I'm asking is as everyone is going about their business today please take a minute to say a prayer, light a candle, send up a good thought or do something nice for someone today.

Thanks


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Well said SS.

12 years already.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

ReGroup said:


> Well said SS.
> 
> 12 years already.


Thank you RG.

Hard to believe, 12 years.........


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> Well said SS.
> 
> 12 years already.


*And it seems like only yesterday!*

*I'm proud to say that I helped set curbside flags out in our city early this morning for 9-11.

Prayers to all from the Great Republic of Texas!*


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Small Steps ~

I'm glad that you started this concerning September 11th

I personally knew three men who died.

One of the men, Dean Eberling was a good family friend.

Very Hurt


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> Hi Small Steps ~
> 
> I'm glad that you started this concerning September 11th
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

So lovely you started this thread Smallsteps, it is remembered all over the world! yesterday I remembered all those victims and people involved in 9/11, it's heartbreaking hearing some of their stories. Makes you think about life and your problems compared to others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Juicy said:


> So lovely you started this thread Smallsteps, it is remembered all over the world! yesterday I remembered all those victims and people involved in 9/11, it's heartbreaking hearing some of their stories. Makes you think about life and your problems compared to others.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you.

It does Juicy. I didn't lose anyone directly but a friends brother died and someone I went to high school died that day also.

It's just such a sad day. It definitely makes you count your blessings.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

smallsteps said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It does Juicy. I didn't lose anyone directly but a friends brother died and someone I went to high school died that day also.
> 
> It's just such a sad day. It definitely makes you count your blessings.


I worked in Manhattan during from February through October 1999.

We moved offices in the middle of the project and I ended up sitting next to a guy named Ron who spoke to me about summer camps for my kids, played quite a bit of golf, and we departed from the same train station after work, so we walked together quite a bit.

I had moved back to the midwest in 2001 and lost track of him. Later, I learned he got a job at Cantor Fitzgerald on the 101st floor of the north tower.

He was incinerated by those rat bastards that day.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I worked in Manhattan during from February through October 1999.
> 
> We moved offices in the middle of the project and I ended up sitting next to a guy named Ron who spoke to me about summer camps for my kids, played quite a bit of golf, and we departed from the same train station after work, so we walked together quite a bit.
> 
> ...



Sorry.

That's what made it so horrendous. So many people we knew, or lived near or were a part of our lives at one point or another just gone in an instant. 

They ended up being part of history on perhaps the worst thing to ever happen on American soil.

I think it's why many of us still harbor such deep feelings of sadness on that day.


----------

